# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Small holes?

## Spiderzmobile

I'm trying to print something with some small holes! 

The problem is it prints the small holes first (which hangs up on the nozzle) then it comes back to print the support material around it ????

Is there a Cura setting to reverse this process? 

I.E. So it will print the support material first and then the holes second? 

Latest version of Cura on an ANET A8

----------


## shrumms

No idea. I googled and found nothing either. Mostly, Core Electronics tutorials help me with all my questions or rarely I buy research paper from the paid printing services. Like "Improving 3D Printed Models" or "Improving Surfaces Around Supports". But not this time. I'm looking for someone who's an expert in Cura.

----------

